# Rebuilding speaker boxes



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been using my Techwood floor standers for some time now. Recently I reinstalled my powered sub, since I have better bass control. I was having a problem of too much bass. Now that seems fixed. 

Now my question is, I need to rebuild the cabinets cause there is some water damage, and possibly refinish them. Should/could I remove the subs and patch the holes since I dont need them now in the Techwoods? Can I get more drivers to fill the box? of course once I find the correct ones to use. Thanks in advance:bigsmile:


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

The enclosures are usually sized for the specific drivers they come with so I wouldn't simply add more drivers. I would strive to keep the volume of the enclosures the same when you recondition or rebuild them.

Also, personally, I'd keep the subs seperate. The ideal placement for subs is often not where the ideal placment for mains. Keeping them seperate allows you to fine tune the location of each.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

I knew they are a certain size to match the speakers. So my guess I can figure out the volume ( how?) and see if I can get bigger or add more drivers? Im better off either starting from scratch? It seems like without the subs, techwoods have only a 3" driver and a 1" tweeter:scared:


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

It is a bit more complex then making a bigger box and adding more drivers. First off that would change the impedence of the system and play havoc with your crossover. If you invested the time to find a way to make this work you'd probably be better off making something from scratch.

I recommend playing with Unibox or WinISD some and reading some good books on speaker design. Vance Dickason's Loudspeaker Design Cookbook is a common one to start with but there are others.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

I will look into it. Thanks so much for the advice:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

baddogg79 said:


> I have been using my Techwood floor standers for some time now. Recently I reinstalled my powered sub, since I have better bass control. I was having a problem of too much bass. Now that seems fixed.
> 
> Now my question is, I need to rebuild the cabinets cause there is some water damage, and possibly refinish them. Should/could I remove the subs and patch the holes since I dont need them now in the Techwoods? Can I get more drivers to fill the box? of course once I find the correct ones to use. Thanks in advance:bigsmile:


Why don't you set the crossover high enough so they don't play the lower frequencies???

You don't have to do any changes, just some sanding, staining, refinish to remove water damage :huh: ... or is it that the water damage is not just cosmetic and you need to replace/cut the wood???


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

That is currently what I have done. Adjusted the crossover, so now only mid/high go to them. The water damage is not only cosmetic, but structural also. So bad that even one tower is leaning:dizzy: I thought that I remove the subs since they are not needed, and update the drivers, and add bigger/more of them if volume permits. But by the sound of it, I may be better off building a set, or even just buying new towers. But there is no fun in that


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

baddogg79 said:


> ... I thought that I remove the subs since they are not needed, and update the drivers, and add bigger/more of them if volume permits. But by the sound of it, I may be better off building a set, or even just buying new towers. But there is no fun in that


Got it!!! ... :T

So it seems that you'll have some fun building new speakers, Right??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

yep:bigsmile: Now it just a matter of picking the right drivers/cabinet design, and the hardest part money:raped:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

baddogg79 said:


> yep:bigsmile: Now it just a matter of picking the right drivers/cabinet design, and the hardest part money:raped:


I know what you mean ... What about selling some unused equipment??? :scratch:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

everything is being used, and no one in their right mind would buy the techwoods. Ill just have to take it slow for now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, here is what I got so far. This is if I rebuild my current boxes. Hopefully my math is right:wits-end: The techwood box is 10.5" wide X 43.5" tall X 17" deep = 4.49 cubic ft :huh: So using 4 Dayton DC200-8 I got this graph in winISD. Is it any good, or... well, Im better off just buying a set already made:dontknow: Sorry if it is hard to read


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, I did some more "work" on what Im going to do:wits-end: In the graph, does it look good? There is 2 different drivers listed. What is the graph "suppose look like" when about right? I couldnt find any answers online. Would it be better to divide the box, since it so large?


----------

